# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مميزات عيوب Nokia Lumia 925

## mohamed73

واصلت نوكيا  التركيز على الهواتف اللوميا بإصدار هاتفاً جديداً متميزاً و  هو هاتف لوميا 925. هذا الهاتف يشبه هاتف نوكيا لوميا 920 لكن ببعض  التغييرات لأن الخصائص الأساسية واحدة. إذا كنت تريد هاتفاً أكثر أناقة فإن  هذا الهاتف يعد مناسباً لك أو يمكنك إنتظار هاتف لوميا 1020 بالكاميرا  الرائعة 41 ميجابيكسل. سنعرض الآن تقييم مفصل عن هذا الهاتف مع شرح أهم  مزياه و عيوبه و مقارنات بهواتف لوميا الأخرى.    *الشكل*          منفذ 3.5 وفتحة يو اس بى ومكان الشريحة    الجانب الايسر لا يوجد شىء    الجانب الايمن ازرار التحكم فى الصوت والكاميرا وغلق الشاشة               فتحات الصوت فى الخلف         الكاميرا الخلفية والفلاش   علق العديد من المستخدمين على هواتف نوكيا لوميا 920 و 820 لكبر الحجم و  أناقته المفرطة بألوان الغطاء البراقة. هاتف نوكيا لوميا 925 حجمه رائع   128 مم في 70.6  مم و سمكه 8.5 مم و هو تقريباً نفس حجم اللوميا 920 و لكن  أرفع. يتمتع هذا الهاتف بجوانب حادة و لكنه يتميز بالأناقة بجوانبه  الألومينيوم مثل HTC One  و بالرغم من كبر حجمه إلا أنه يمكن وضعه في الجيب  إذ يصل وزنه 139 جراماً أي أرفع  و أخف من اللوميا 820.     *الأداء* 
 يعمل هذا الهاتف مثل هاتف نوكيا لوميا 920 بمعالج ثنائي النواة 1.5 و   1جيجابايتس  RAM و برنامج ويندوز فون 8 . بصفة عامة يعد أداؤه متميز و لكن  لا يرقى لهاتف سامسونج جلاكسي إس 4. بغض النظر عن الأداء فيمكنك الإستفادة  من برنامج وبندوز فون 8 و تطبيقاته مثل مايكروسوفت أوفيس، سيتي لينز و  غيرها. العيب الرئيسي في هذا الهاتف هو في الذاكرة حيث يتوفر الهاتف في  مودلين 16 و 32 جيجابايتس بدون مكان لإضافة كارت ذاكرة إضافي. يعمل هذا  الهاتف بنظام 4G و يتمتع بكل أدوات التواصل الأساسية مثل البلوتوث،  الوايفاي،NFC،DLNA  و غيرها بالإضافة للراديو و GPS.    *الشاشة* 
يتميز اللوميا 925  بالشاشة أموليد فحجمها كبير 4.5 بوصة عكس اللوميا 920  بالشاشة إل سي دي مما يضفي نقاءاً أكثر على الألوان و تجعل اللون الأسود  أكثر عمقاً. حجم الشاشة 768 في 1920 ميجابيكسل أي 332 بيكسل في البوصة مما  يعني انها ليست HD  بالكامل و لكن بهذه الدرجة من النقاء يمكنك التصفح و  اللعب. الشاشة محمية بغطاء جوريلا الزجاجي 2 الذي يحميه من الخدش. كما أنه  شديد الحساسية فيمكنك إرتداء قفازات أثناء الإستعمال.     *الكاميرا* 
الكاميرا و إمكانياتها تعد من أهم مزايا هذا الهاتف و هي مثل اللوميا 920 و  لكن ببعض الإضافات.أولاً هى 8 ميجابيكسل و مصنعة بعدسات كارل زيس العالمية  المميزة و ست عدسات داخلية. و هي مزودة بفلاش ثنائي LED مما يساعدك على  إلتقاط الصور ليلاً كما أنه تمت إضافة خاصية الأكشن الشوت مثل الإتش تي سي  ون و الجلاكسي إس 4.         *المميزات:* 
تصميم أنيق رفيع، كاميرا ليلية رائعة تأتي ببرنامج  مايكروسوفت أوفيس.
الشاشة محمية بطبقة Corning Gorilla Glass 2  *العيوب:* 
ذاكرة ضعيفة بدون مكان لإضافة كروت أخرى.
مكان فتحات الصوت فى الخلف غير مناسبة عند الامساك بالهاتف     *الخلاصة* 
إذا كنت من محبي نوكيا فهنيئاً لك بهذا الهاتف فهو معدل عن اللوميا 920 و  يلبي مختلف الأذواق .يتمتع بكل مميزات هواتف اللوميا و لكن مع كاميرا و  شاشة مطورة بالإضافة إلى شكله الأنيق و حجمه الرفيع كما أنه مزود ببرنامج  ويندوز 8 مما يعد ميزة إضافية.   *محتويات علبة البيع*

----------

